# Mileage count to date???



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Pulse Red:
Mileage: 8,795
Leased: 12.30.04

Slow Silver:
Mileage: 4,250
Leased: 11.1.04


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

purchased 11/04 14,489 miles,,,this includes a trip to michigan,florida, and south carolina from Lawton,OK,,,,,I would jump in and drive this car anywhere,,,,just have to mail the luggage :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

purchased 3/14/05 and have 1347 to date


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

12/30/04 purchase, 2500 miles


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Purchased late Sept 2004... 22,500 miles on the odometer.  

n00bs.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Purchased 3-18-05 with 800 miles. Currently has 2,848 miles. :cheers


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Groucho said:


> n00bs.


I actually leased both and I will be taking it in the ace on the Pulse Red, at my current pace I will turn it in with 55,523.30 miles (2 Year Lease).


----------



## Papa's Goat (Dec 16, 2004)

*Mileage count to date ...*

2004 Blue/Blue/M6; Purchased 11-10 04 Just out of hibernation. One of 478. 992 miles


----------



## Thrashed (Dec 16, 2004)

2872 miles, purchased on 3/2/05, avg speed 52mph


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Leased 10/04/04, just turned over 7600 fun filled miles


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

Purchased 04/02/04 I currently have 9700 miles.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Leased on 12/31/2004.
Not driven most of the winter (didn't get first snow and road-salt until mid-January).
1203 miles.
Taking a 1500-mile trip in 3 weeks so I won't look like such a n00b.


----------



## Crvt Wanabe (Dec 30, 2004)

12-30-04 Milage: 1100 Trying to keep it low!


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

2005 Cyclone Gray M6
Purchased: 19 March 2005 (Tomorrow is her 1 month anniversary)
Miles: 2200 (Had to drive her to FL from GA - 600mi round trip)
All good so far except for the seat - bumpy when slid back and forth.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Purchased mine in August of 04. Just turned over 7400. I didn't drive it during the winter months. The family and I love this heavy little car. arty: :cheers


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

chrbut said:


> All good so far except for the seat - bumpy when slid back and forth.



As if sliding over marbles, no?


----------



## m8d2run (Feb 1, 2005)

same bumps when sliding my 05 cyclone grey GTO.......4700 and counting :willy:


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

Got her on Oct, 29.2004 and have put a whopping 3200 miles on her. She slept most of the winter.


----------



## DanoGTO (Mar 18, 2005)

Bought mine on 12/13/04 and now have 5100 miles on her and that included a trip to Charlotte last month. It is a daily driver and I put about 250 miles a week on it. :willy: I use any excuse I can just to get out and drive it.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

chrbut said:


> 2005 Cyclone Gray M6
> Purchased: 19 March 2005 (Tomorrow is her 1 month anniversary)
> Miles: 2200 (Had to drive her to FL from GA - 600mi round trip)
> All good so far except for the seat - bumpy when slid back and forth.


I am having the same issue in mine with the seats. They even slide a bit under heavy acceleration or braking how about you?



Purchased my on 3/9/05 
2,300miles. Want to keep it low but driving it is addictive


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

4/2/05, & 671 miles


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

LS2Bluegoat said:


> I am having the same issue in mine with the seats. They even slide a bit under heavy acceleration or braking how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the exact same problem even under heavy acceleration. They need a TSB for that on the 05's 
And yes - Very addicting


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

bought 2/26/05 snowed that monday 10" so it sat for one week now drive about 4 times a week...
miles 2850


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

Red Pulse purchased 12/15/2004 and 872 miles. Probably spent more on Zaino stuff than gas.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Purchase Date: 11/04
Purchase Price: 28500
Mileage: 8200
The amount of fun I've had since purchase? PRICELESS

arty:


----------

